#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Plotter Canon imagePROGRAF iPF710 με βάση

## maria_dmn

Πωλείται *plotter Canon imagePROGRAF iPF710*, που τυπώνει μέχρι *Α0 (90 εκ)*, σε άριστη κατάσταση, λόγω μετακόμισης στο εξωτερικό. 
Σχεδόν καινούργιος, ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος, έχει καταναλωθεί μόνο ένα σετ μελάνια και το δεύτερο βρίσκεται εντός. Καλή ποιότητα, οικονομικός και εύκολος στη χρήση. Πωλείται *με τη βάση του*. 
Ο plotter βρίσκεται στη *Χαλκιδική*.

Αγοράστηκε 2000 ευρώ και πωλείται *1400*. Τιμή συζητήσιμη.

Δώρο το βιβλίο "Νέος Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός Ν.Ο.Κ. - Ν.4067/2012", ολοκαίνουργιο, με το CD του.

----------

